# welcome our newest ADMIN!



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

please welcome Sher (Kallie/Catcher's Mom ) as a new ADMIN for SM, we now will have someone who can do all of the things I can do on the forum, she has the interests of the maltese breed and the interests of SM in mind as well as each member of the board, Sher will work closely with me and the MODs to maintain the forums and address any site issues or problems within our control, she'll be able to help with screen name issues, password issues, SPAM issues, and working with me and the MODs on more serious issues that I normaly handle alone

this is great for SM and more MOD additions will come very soon as well as site changes to improve and build SM into the best Maltese resource there is, thank you to each one of you for making SM great and thank you for welcoming Sher to the ADMIN position :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great addition, Joe!! Congratulations, Sher. :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: 

Good for you, too - it must be he$$ trying to manage all of this yourself. I'd be :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: you couldn't have found a better admin. Congrats my friend :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks, guys! It'll take a while for me to learn all the "ins and outs" of the back end of the site! :smheat:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :thumbsup: Great News!! :thumbsup: :chili: :chili: CONGRATS AND WHOPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Sher. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats and thank you for taking the time to do this for us and to help Joe. You both rock. :rockon:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you both (and the mods too) for all you do for us!

I love this site and really have found some wonderful people!

:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

This is wonderful news. Joe you are the best!! Congrats Sher. 


Now Sher for your first duty...................................................................

I would love my name to be changed to Becky!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> It'll take a while for me to learn all the "ins and outs" of the back end of the site! :smheat:[/B]



Welcome Miss Admin Auntie Sher!! I'm here to help with anything!!

I'm thinkin' my brother (Big Butt Henry) will be of more help
with the "back end" of the site. Just a heads up. Oh wait,
my head's ALWAYS up (Stevie Wonder Thang) you know.

Lulu has offered to help with nap time.

Frankie has offered to help with, well, nothing.

Sister Joplin, has offered to be a bitch.

So congratulations, Auntie Sher!!! :chili: :chili: 

PS: I don't care for the HUGE siggies, they hurt my eyes... :HistericalSmiley: 

Love,

LBB


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh ohh LBB I hope my guitar playing doggie above you did not hurt them tooooo bad. If so pweeze forgive me. PWEEZE!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: Congrats Sher! :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for taking on the extra work. I'm sure you'll do a great job :aktion033:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for undertaking this, Sher! :smilie_daumenpos: I'm sure you'll do a really fabu job! :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This is wonderful news. Joe you are the best!! Congrats Sher.
> 
> 
> Now Sher for your first duty...................................................................
> ...


Serioiusly... do you want your username changed? I will probably try to figure things out this weekend. I was just telling Joe that I think I may change my name to K/C's Mom since my full name doesn't even fit above my avatar. If I can do that then I'll change yours... remind me if I forget!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581103
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually yes I would love it changed. I have been wanting to do it for awhile but Joe has been sooooooo busy. Thank you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congrats Sher!!! 

Joe, you couldn't have picked a better person to be your right hand <strike>man</strike> woman!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[attachment=37597:you_20go_20girl.gif]Wow Congrats 2 promotions in less than a year!!!!!!!! WTG! Ok so since Joe isn't here right now can we have more PM room and maybe be able to change our own background and have html codes and and and and only kidding!
[attachment=37594:aFu_HereToAnnoyYou.jpg][attachment=37595:aFu_ImHyper.gif]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> [attachment=37597:you_20go_20girl.gif]Wow Congrats 2 promotions in less than a year!!!!!!!! WTG! Ok so since Joe isn't here right now can we have more PM room and maybe be able to change our own background and have html codes and and and and only kidding!
> [attachment=37594:aFu_HereToAnnoyYou.jpg][attachment=37595:aFu_ImHyper.gif][/B]


Maggie I can tell you are hyper. Your thingy at the end of your Post made me drunk. LOL


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats Sher !


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Sher! You sure deserve it :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations Sher :aktion033: 

Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wonderful news, and wonderful choice Joe. I hope this site continues to be the best forum! I don't get here often, but when I do, I always look for your thoughtful posts Sher.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congrats Sher, I feel Joe has made a wonderful choice for his new Admin, I just know you will do a great job :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! :chili: 

I too would like my user name changed from East 83rd to "Nikki's Mom."


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats Sher!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Excellent choice, Joe! :smilie_daumenpos: Congratulations Sher! :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY! :chili: Sher has been a wonderful addition as a Mod to the site and now as an ADMIN! :chili: Sher you rock! Joe, you too!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!!! :chili:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations Sher!!! :chili: :chili: 

Couldn't ask for a better person for the job!  Now when you get time, I would also like to discuss a user name change... lol... are you overwhelmed yet?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Congratulations Sher!!! :chili: :chili:
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better person for the job!  Now when you get time, I would also like to discuss a user name change... lol... are you overwhelmed yet?[/B]



Wait wait me too.......does LuvMyFurbaby fit as a screen name?????????


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats, sher. :grouphug:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What a perfect person to choose!! That's wonderful!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Congrats! :chili:
> 
> I too would like my user name changed from East 83rd to "Nikki's Mom."[/B]


I changed it! :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This is wonderful news. Joe you are the best!! Congrats Sher.
> 
> 
> Now Sher for your first duty...................................................................
> ...


"Becky" was taken but per your request it has been changed to Clabec Maltese. :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OH WOW, Can you handle all of us!!!!! What a responsibility!!! All kidding aside~~~Congratulations and Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581103
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sher. You are the best. I bet Joe is at ease now having some help. :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations! WE are so appreciative of all you do this site!

It is a great place to be! 

Good luck!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Sher is great....she bakes us chocolate cake (for you youngsters it's a Bill Cosby joke) Joe can relax a bit now!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I value this site for the experience, advice, and knowledge that the members are so willing to share with "new Malt moms". My thanks to all who give their time and talent to make this site possible!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats Sher!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats Sher.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

congrats! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Sher is great....she bakes us chocolate cake (for you youngsters it's a Bill Cosby joke) Joe can relax a bit now!!! Thanks!!!!!![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Chocolate cake and orange juice, wasn't it??
That's one of my all time favorite stand up shows.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581634
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey he was on the right track it has milk, flour, eggs what else do you need. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Congratulations, Sher!.....a promotion!! 

Is everyone changing their names?...I'm gonna be confused - I just know it!!! :w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=582905
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he served it for breakfast. :smrofl:


----------

